# Audi TT Brakes on a 2000 A6 2.7T???



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

I was reading the other day somewhere on the net about a low buck brake upgrade for the 2000 Audi A6 2.7T. Supposedly it uses the TT 225 carrier and 312mm rotor in conjunction with the A6 caliper. Anyone ever do this conversion on their A6? Or does it really even work for that matter? I am looking at upgrading my brakes but dont want to break the bank.

Please let me know what you guys have done.

Thanks.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

I can't really help figure that out, but another option I've seen a few people go with is this.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

There's a bunch of info in this doc: http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/Audi/C5/Fourtitude.com_Audi_A6_C5_Brake_Information_PartNumbers.pdf 

Note that this is for the 321mm rotor though. Your caliper might not fit without some adapter. This might also help: http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/Audi/C5/Audi_C5_A6_BrakeSystems.pdf 

Maybe all you need is a set of 2.7T carriers? Or try getting a set of 2.7T or S6 front calipers and carriers. If you do you will need 17" wheels I think. 

Hope that helps 

Cheers 
Massboykie


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

It's not an upgrade. If a car has the small front brakes (288's --> early 2.8 sedans) you can use the tt carrier and a 312mm rotor, but all the 2.7's came with 321mm fronts.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

rs4-380 said:


> It's not an upgrade. If a car has the small front brakes (288's --> early 2.8 sedans) you can use the tt carrier and a 312mm rotor, but all the 2.7's came with 321mm fronts.


Oh [email protected]! I did not see you had the 2.7T already! RS is right, the 2.7T's all came with the 321mm rotors. Some with 2 pads and some with 4 pads which also meant two different rotor hats. The doc I posted earlier has all the info.

I got a set of 4 piston Brembos from a VW Touareg off eBay for a steal a while ago. I finally had the car apart this weekend to do the front bushings and tie-rods so I tried it on the control arm. Looks like it will bolt right up and from what I can see it might even work with the stock rotor. I will have to get a set of bolts though as the Brembos are not threaded and the stock caliper carrier is threaded. When I get around to doing it I will do a write up on it. Let me know if anyone is interested so long, as I can send some pics and part numbers along etc.

Sorry for the hijack!

Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks for the advice guys... I think I am going to stick with the stock setup and throw on some ss lines.


----------

